# Deadly Premonition The Directors Cut PC Startet nicht.



## tapferertoaser (23. Februar 2014)

Hi @ all,

Problem im Titel, System in Signatur.
Wenn ich den Launcher starte und dann auf Play gehe öffnet sich ein Fenster und es kommt sofort dp.exe funktioniert nicht mehr. Kompatibilitätmodus klappt nicht. 
Weis einer Rat ?


----------



## openworldgamer (28. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß der Thread ist älter aber ich habe die Lösung,du benötigst die neuste PhysX Version,dann klappt es:
NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.13.1220


----------

